# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Fritz!Card CAPI προγραμμα

## 2fast4u

Εχω το Fritz!Card pci ISDN χωρις το CD του και χρειαζομαι ενα προγραμμα CAPI για fax, τηλεφωνητη κλπ. Ποιο μου προτεινετε ? Ευχαριστω...

----------


## aragorn

Γιατί δεν το κατεβάζεις από το site της avm?

----------

